# I'm gettin' there! No more Calcitriol for me!



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I had my weekly renal panel this morning; surgeon says I can drop the Calcitriol and cut back to 2 Tums! arty0006: I've kinda' developed a liking for Tums, all except the green ones!

No lab next week! Oh, lordy, I am so glad! The surgeon said for me to have my endocrinologist fax him a copy of the labs I have for her.

Did I say *NO LAB NEXT WEEK*??? arty0006::ashamed0003:arty0049:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

YAHOO!!!

Last week was my first week of not waiting for a phone call, going to an appointment etc etc etc...such a sense of FREEDOM!

Go parathyroid glands, gooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I DClaire said:


> I had my weekly renal panel this morning; surgeon says I can drop the Calcitriol and cut back to 2 Tums! arty0006: I've kinda' developed a liking for Tums, all except the green ones!
> 
> No lab next week! Oh, lordy, I am so glad! The surgeon said for me to have my endocrinologist fax him a copy of the labs I have for her.
> 
> Did I say *NO LAB NEXT WEEK*??? arty0006::ashamed0003:arty0049:


Let's have a party!!! Best news ever!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

WOOOOOOHHHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

That is fabulous news!!!!!

Party on I DClaire's screen!!!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

YAY! So happy for you!


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

Octavia said:


> WOOOOOOHHHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> That is fabulous news!!!!!
> 
> Party on I DClaire's screen!!!


If anybody happens to over-indulge, I've got plenty of Tums!!

Two of my neighbors are in the same hospital I was in, a husband and wife. He was there at the same time I was, then he went home, she's been trying to take care of him...and now they're both back.

As I walked to their room it felt weird seeing my old room.  It seems like it was a long time ago that I was a patient but it was less than a month.

It's been a little bit of a two steps forward/one step back recovery but I truly do feel better and I'm proud of what I've faced and happy that things are progressing well thus far.

I've been doing something I believe is strengthening my neck muscles. I whistle! When I'm walking my dog or driving or just working in the house I whistle songs. I can feel it in my neck. It's loosening those muscles. I whistle songs like the theme from _The High and the Mighty_ and _Somewhere Over the Rai_nbow - music that gives me a bit of a whistling workout.


----------

